# Top Soil vs. Normal Soil



## Kaws (Jan 23, 2010)

Which is better? I don't know which to choose.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Topsoil is usually low nutrient soil that is intended to be mainly fill.

"Normal" soil can be anything.

You would be better off with topsoil.

Bill


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Kaws said:


> Which is better? I don't know which to choose.


Honestly, it probably doesn't matter. As long as the soil is growing plants in it to begin with (i.e. weeds or grass or flowers), it will support aquatic plants as well. Personally, I use top soil from a bag bought at a garden center simply because I don't like to have "holes" in my backyard garden. Also, consider that a 50 lb bag of top soil costs less than $3 so even if you get the "wrong" brand / type, it's a relatively cheap mistake to fix. (Redoing a soil tank does still suck though). You'll probably spend more money on the topping material like sand or gravel or even the plants so the cost of the soil sublayer doesn't really matter.

For what it's worth, Miracle Grow Organic Choice has been found to be a good choice for a soil substrate. Here's a link to the forum post:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/56535-miracle-gro-organic-choice.html


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I suggest mineralizing it


----------



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

did anyone have a problem with the tank clouding up while using topsoil? i did, i laid about 60lbs of it covered by 90lbs of pea pebbles and it turned the tank black. so i flushed it out and it did it again. i did this for about a week and now i have this film stuff hovering like a cloud over the rocks. did anyone else experience this?


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

brackish bro said:


> did anyone have a problem with the tank clouding up while using topsoil? i did, i laid about 60lbs of it covered by 90lbs of pea pebbles and it turned the tank black. so i flushed it out and it did it again. i did this for about a week and now i have this film stuff hovering like a cloud over the rocks. did anyone else experience this?


Yes, when I set up my first soil based planted aquarium, I had issues with it. As it turns out, if you don't cover the soil completely or if you're not careful when you add your water and disturb the soil sub-layer, you end up w/ a tank of muddy water. After trying water changes everyday for a week, I ended up having to tear the tank down and start again. Setting up a soil tank isn't easy and unless you do it properly, it can be a nightmare.

As for having an algae film develop over the rocks from the soil layer, no, i haven't had that. Sounds like you had too much nutrients in the water column, though... Did you do water changes and try activated carbon? Was your gravel checked prior to using? I've heard of people accidently using a gravel that is basic and essentually dissolving from the addition of CO2 via H2CO3. But in that case, the water turned milky white...


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Kaws said:


> Which is better? I don't know which to choose.


Topsoil is what I would call a normal soil-- the kind you have to grow vegetables in your yard or soybeans in a field. It usually has 1-5% organic matter. It will work.

However, I recommend potting soils for NPTs, because these soils have lots of organic matter (maybe more than 50%). The decomposition of this organic matter will provide aquarium plants with plenty of CO2. Also, potting soils have less iron, so there's less tendency for them to generate algae. Then, they have less clay particles to cause turbidity. It's all in my book.

I've had very good luck with Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

dwalstad said:


> Topsoil is what I would call a normal soil-- the kind you have to grow vegetables in your yard or soybeans in a field. It usually has 1-5% organic matter. It will work.
> 
> However, I recommend potting soils for NPTs, because these soils have lots of organic matter (maybe more than 50%). The decomposition of this organic matter will provide aquarium plants with plenty of CO2. Also, potting soils have less iron, so there's less tendency for them to generate algae. Then, they have less clay particles to cause turbidity. It's all in my book.
> 
> I've had very good luck with Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix.


The potting mix would be unenriched, right?

Bill


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, a potting soil with fertilizer added usually has good ferts for house plants or vegetables (emersed plants) but not so good for an aquarium. 

I tried my own backyard soil several years ago and it never settled down. Too much clay.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Mineralizing creates almost no cloudiness


----------



## DVS (Nov 20, 2005)

As mentioned earlier topsoil and normal soil should be the same thing. I would note topsoil *should be* rich in organic matter and nutrients, most of the stuff that is sold in stores is topsoil only because it was on the surface when mined. Similar to most people's yards/gardens which do not receive regular additions of organic matter/compost it's extremely poor topsoil.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

DVS said:


> As mentioned earlier topsoil and normal soil should be the same thing. I would note topsoil *should be* rich in organic matter and nutrients, most of the stuff that is sold in stores is topsoil only because it was on the surface when mined. Similar to most people's yards/gardens which do not receive regular additions of organic matter/compost it's extremely poor topsoil.


Some say that topsoil and other substrates should be mineralized before use. "Mineralization" means treating the soil in such a manner that the organics are converted to mineral forms before they get into the aquarium rather than when they are in it.

A search on - aquarium mineralization - will return a number of hits. One of is http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...sions/292-how-mineralize-soil-substrates.html

There are usually several ways to achieve the same objective.

Bill


----------



## Hoodie (Oct 6, 2009)

hi! 
i use pond soil its a little bit more expensive but it has clay in it that is allready mineralized i think!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Really!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

aquabillpers said:


> The potting mix would be unenriched, right?
> 
> Bill


Right. No added inorganic fertilizers (e.g., ammonium nitrate, potassium sulfate, etc, etc) that can cause algae problems, poor plant growth, and fish problems.

That's why I recommend MGOC (Miracle Grow Organic Choice) Potting Mix or the MGOC Garden Soil. These potting soils don't contain any added inorganic fertilizers. In addition, the organic matter is well-decomposed (i.e., "mineralized")-- no fresh pine bark chips and raw manure. It smells good and "earthy".

Minor Points: The two soils don't contain nuisance perlite balls that float to the surface. Nor do they contain the fine clay particles that can generate turbidity upon soil disturbance.

That said, almost any unfertilized soil will work if handled properly. But these two MGOC soils are widely available for many hobbyists throughout the country. They have worked well for me, and apparently, a few other hobbyists.


----------

